# Wild camping spot Bruges?



## vandadbill (Aug 9, 2018)

Hi everyone

We will be in Bruges tomorrow. Any suggestions for a free stopover?

Thanks
Caitlin.


----------



## runnach (Aug 9, 2018)

Depends on how important " free " is to you, There is an aire at the small marina 8 euros last time I was there so could have gone up ,,fresh water grey and black dump but more to the point 5 mins walk into the centre of the town 

Channa


----------



## iampatman (Aug 9, 2018)

channa said:


> Depends on how important " free " is to you, There is an aire at the small marina 8 euros last time I was there so could have gone up ,,fresh water grey and black dump but more to the point 5 mins walk into the centre of the town
> 
> Channa



If it’s this one Andrew we stopped there last year and whilst it has all facilities and is only a short walk to the old town it was €25/24hrs
N51.19582 E3.22569

Pat


----------



## mrbigglesworth (Aug 9, 2018)

You can park for free on the side of the R30 ring road S.E. of the center.  Not too noisy and its the same distance as the aire from the centre.  Nice view onto the moat and walls iirc.

Mr B.


----------



## Deleted member 58330 (Aug 9, 2018)

jesus just pay the money @ aire  and be safe.


----------



## korky (Aug 9, 2018)

mrbigglesworth said:


> You can park for free on the side of the R30 ring road S.E. of the center.  Not too noisy and its the same distance as the aire from the centre.  Nice view onto the moat and walls iirc.
> 
> Mr B.



I parked here during the day a couple of years back and it's a good spot. For parking.

But overnight? V. busy road not to mention the danger of sleeping adjacent to fast flowing traffic.

Korky.


----------



## vandadbill (Aug 10, 2018)

Thanks everyone we will head to the AIRE - that’ll teach us next time to not blow all of our money in expensive Denmark!


----------



## runnach (Aug 10, 2018)

vandadbill said:


> Thanks everyone we will head to the AIRE - that’ll teach us next time to not blow all of our money in expensive Denmark!


 If you can find time sharing your experiences of Denmark I for one would be interested ( on my bucket list)....I hope you find Bruges worthwhile, I found it quite enchanting

Channa


----------



## alcam (Aug 10, 2018)

vandadbill said:


> Thanks everyone we will head to the AIRE - that’ll teach us next time to not blow all of our money in expensive Denmark!



Stayed at the Aire last December . Ok it's not cheap but its virtually city centre parking with facilities so ,, in my opinion , its not expensive


----------



## vandadbill (Aug 10, 2018)

channa said:


> If you can find time sharing your experiences of Denmark I for one would be interested ( on my bucket list)....I hope you find Bruges worthwhile, I found it quite enchanting
> 
> Channa



Will do - where shall I post? Fairly new to the forum.


----------



## Squawk7000 (Aug 13, 2018)

Too late to help you this time, but we stayed here just a couple of weeks ago.  I was trying to find the aire, but sat nav sent me down a dead end which turned out to be suitable parking along the side of a very quiet stretch of road outside a Bombardier factory which appeared to be closed down.  We had a good thunderstorm too.

Google Maps


----------

